# Very active Baby at 31 weeks! Anyone else??



## JacquiKeren

arghh my baby has been so active the last few days. I honestly feel like hes trying to claw his way out of my tummy! even when i prod him to make him move out of my ovary or something he kicks back really hard to the point where it hurts :-( 

at the moment he has his legs perched right under my tummybutton. I can actually move them around lol...its a bizarre feeling. 

anyone elses baby still really active? i read there meant to have run out of space to have big enegentic movements by now??

x


----------



## RaspberryK

Yep still active and no way has bubs run out of room in my tum yet. 
It's so strong I still get taken by surprise, and was woken with a jump to 3 massive kicks this morning which hurt and took my breath away.

x


----------



## Peachy724

Mine moves loads too, its very reassuring and i dont like it when he goes quiet. I get the leg or bum right in my gut though and i am so struggling to keep an ample diet, they say to increase 200-300 cals in the last tri, i think i have reduced mine by triple that, im very worried too :( xxxxxx


----------



## wilkie23

Yes, mines really active too, I think she's going to be a dancer like her big sister. I can't remember my first being this painful at 31 weeks ...she kicks or punches me to my side and into my hip. She was breach but I'm not sure how she's led at the moment but I'll find out later today at my midwife appointment.

At least it means we have healthy babies :happydance:


----------



## eandc123

Mine was active at 31 weeks and they say the movements aren't as strong as you get further on but my LO is moving more and you can feel EVERYTHING. It's lovely when it prods my hand or arm away with it's little foot and if I put my hand down below it punches it. 
Some of my friends said they didn't enjoy the feeling of the baby moving around inside them but I'm loving every minute. It keeps me amused all day, although slightly winded as it has good strong pair of legs :)
Just enjoy it cos' you'll miss it when bambino is out in the big wide world.


----------



## m0mmyCool

Yes this baby moves even when I'm walking! And sometimes it hurts lol. I like that he moves a lot though, it's reassuring. My 1st baby used to scare me because there were some days he didn't move at all


----------



## ashley2pink

I will be 31 weeks in 3 days and my baby has seemed more active the past 4 days or so. She will have periods when she just moves and moves and pretty hard sometimes where I will kinda scream out cuz it startles me and hurts a little. It feels like she is just punching and kicking in there more than she has been


----------



## RaspberryK

I do love it, but I'd prefer if they didn't hurt.

x


----------



## Kase83

My bubba has become much more active in the last week as well, i love it!!


----------



## MrsKTB

Mine has been at his most active the past couple of weeks, there must still be a fair bit of room for him in there....im guessing at about 35 ish weeks is when it'll get a little tight in there!!


----------



## sallymuffin

Mine is still really active, did what felt like a massive somersault the other day which took my breath away. Keeps waking me up in the very early hours too with kicks/punches lol :)


----------



## Cocoa

I'm also 31 weeks and baby is very active! The kicks in the ribs and when baby seems to stretch out is very uncomfortable but I try to remain positive! Mine still feels like it somersaults all over the place! 

The pushing against bellybutton is such a weird horrible feeling, makes me wince lol


----------



## DressageDiva

Yup it seems like 30 weeks+ is the time for wrigglers :)


----------



## mummystheword

My baby has also been very active lately, and as you have all said, I thought the movements were supposed to become less! I wouldn't say it hurt though, the baby seems to be on the right side more often though and in my ribs but I haven't had any painful prods yet :haha:


----------

